# more ebay woes......



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I won a genuine set of mk4 r32 alloys last week. I thought i would get them checked for buckles before i fork out money for the refurb and tyres, Suprise suprise two of them are buckled [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have contacted the seller this morning so hopefully he won't try and wriggle out of it, he did say in the description 'no buckles'.

what is it with ebay and people selling shit on there? I'm sure it was a genuine mistake by him but it's all the hassle now of finding another set and getting these returned and my money back.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Thats a real shame, I never use Ebay private sellers to much of a risk in buying crap. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

The seller is offering me 2 more that he can get his hands on, very apologetic too. Maybe not everybody on eBay are complete wankers.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Some folk on there are genuine some are not sadly more so the latter now a days

It's not the same as it used to be I've bought & sold on there for years & stand by the fact I have over 2000 feedback 100%

I don't sell stuff that is unknown to me unlike a lot of folk on there, trouble is e bay aren't interested in assisting you when you get fleeced they'll take their 10% fees quick enough.

I used to have an e bay a/c manager I could speak to him & deal with he's been scrapped now any problems I have to speak to some whiney american voice who has a 5-6 second delay who just say i understand like talking to a social worker as they to can't do fuck all about anything then they say 'I will transfer uou' & cut you off, this happens regular whenever a problem arises with non payer far to many of them recentley, you might as well go & speak to a tramp in a park.

This makes it easy for dodgy sellers nothing gets sorted quickly & problems are hard & complex to resolve.

It's good to know bloke said he'll do something about it as that as we all know is rare now a days

Best thing is to do what I do be 100% honest & in my ads I say feel free to check my feedback

I usually check others & see they have bought something cheap last week tried to polish a turd & make a quick buck by relisting I don't bother with these type of sellers.

I have nothing to hide, sadly I am now a rare breed, verging on an endangered species where E bay is concerned & to be honest with you have had a gutful of it recentley so much so it just isn't worth my time as a seller to bother with it.

Postage is expensive as is the materials to ensure stuff arrives safe couriers are expensive time spent listing & wrapping stuff, taking to couriers, or going to the Post office standing in a queue, it just ain't worth the hassle anymore.

As i say you sell something & before it's sold you are 10% down

My user name is garygti before someone asks & i hope you get it sorted

Regards

Gary


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

If your seller does not come good (hoping you have paid by Pay Pal??) open a dispute via Pay Pal (NOT via eBay) and Pay Pal will then email the seller to resolve (and you have to return the item at your cost, so signed for is a must). Once you can confirm that the seller has got the item/s back (hence signed for delivery), under buyer protection, Pay Pal will refund you the original amount paid, including original postage, but not the return postage (which is a bit crappy of course...)

Unfortunately though, if you don't pay by Pay Pal then you may as well piss into the wind if something goes wrong with a purchase ... 

garyv6, if you are top rated or above standard (or still a power seller from the old days), you should still have access to an account manager; they just don't really advertise the facility now. Check on your dash board in seller manager pro and I think the contact details are there??? Also, I think customer support is based in Ireland but it is a free phone number, and in my experience, they have usually been pretty good.

The other week for example, in the space of 2 days I had some skank try and buy the same item off me on 3 user id's and the first two id's were closed down within hours (odd I thought), then I got messages from eBay stating not to ship (as the buyer was a 'suspicious bidder'). Unfortunately for me, the third attempt 'got through' as they used a different shipper name, and by the time eBay & Pay Pal contacted me 'for more information about the transaction', I had shipped it (same day). Pay Pal told me to get it back via my couriers as it had only been collected a couple of hours before, so I kicked off re: costs I'd incurred already for packing and shipping, plus my costs for return carriage would get billed to me by the courier too, so they gave me a £20 credit to my account! So they aren't all that bad towards sellers!

The problem with eBay is, there is a system in place which is very open to abuse from dishonest buyers (definitely more so than sellers). For example, I saw a 'friend' on face book the other day whose status said 'just received my free ugg boots'... I wondered what they meant and read posts beneath from others asking same- apparently she'd bought them off eBay, (seller had sent first class standard), and she knew she could deny ever receiving them (as no signature required), so she was going to open a dispute and claim her money back! Cheeky bitch.

Anyway, sorry for blabbering on like, I hope you get sorted JNmercury00, good luck!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

The problem with eBay is, there is a system in place which is very open to abuse from dishonest buyers (definitely more so than sellers). For example, I saw a 'friend' on face book the other day whose status said 'just received my free ugg boots'... I wondered what they meant and read posts beneath from others asking same- apparently she'd bought them off eBay, (seller had sent first class standard), and she knew she could deny ever receiving them (as no signature required), so she was going to open a dispute and claim her money back! Cheeky bitch.

What is the world coming to when people actually want their family and friends to know that they are a dishonest scumbag.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

fut1a said:


> The problem with eBay is, there is a system in place which is very open to abuse from dishonest buyers (definitely more so than sellers). For example, I saw a 'friend' on face book the other day whose status said 'just received my free ugg boots'... I wondered what they meant and read posts beneath from others asking same- apparently she'd bought them off eBay, (seller had sent first class standard), and she knew she could deny ever receiving them (as no signature required), so she was going to open a dispute and claim her money back! Cheeky bitch.
> 
> What is the world coming to when people actually want their family and friends to know that they are a dishonest scumbag.


i hope you mentioned that when you commented on her status!


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

> What is the world coming to when people actually want their family and friends to know that they are a dishonest scumbag.


I know, but I didn't dare comment, I couldn't believe someone would be so mean!
Then again, I used to do Ann Summers parties, and at one party, I complimented the hostess on her top, and she told me it was was 'one of my freebies' and all her mates started laughing... I asked what she meant, and she said she had taken a sack from outside the local hospice shop (charity shop) and it had been in there, with other designer goodies that she's also kept!  I was obviously a bit shocked, but she said she didn't feel bad cos she took what didn't fit her back the following week. Apparently she thought this made it ok???


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> The seller is offering me 2 more that he can get his hands on, very apologetic too. Maybe not everybody on eBay are complete wankers.


I shall make sure mine have 5 locking wheel nuts on then :lol:

I wonder if the buckled ones could be skimmed and trued up? I thought about this when I got a second set of comps, didnt do much research but seem to recall a place in Manchester with all the OEM profiles for their CAD machine.

Stu.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Fark it!

Got the 2 other alloys through and guess what? Yes they are buckled too! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Contacted the seller again, I think I'm giving eBay the slip after this experience.


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

> Got the 2 other alloys through and guess what? Yes they are buckled too! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Contacted the seller again, I think I'm giving eBay the slip after this experience.


OH NO! Did you pay by Pay Pal? Open a dispute if so, (pm me if you need help, I'm a TRS Powerseller and have a high volume merchant accout with Pay Pal so know all the ins and outs of disputes/rules, etc...)

Not all sellers on eBay are bad, so please don't give up!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

He got back to me, he is saying it's best for me to have my money back, but he can't give it back to me until next week after he sells them to get some cash in, he is also asking me if he can get them collected from here and sent to the person who buys them.
I don't have a problem with him keeping them here for a bit, but what I do have a problem with is him not paying me till next week. What aload of bullshit, he could pay by credit card ffs.

I dont particularly want to start a case because he has been quite fair until now. Also I would have to ship them back and wait until he confirms receipt before I get my money no?

I am never buyIng second hand alloys again!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

JNmercury00 said:


> He got back to me, he is saying it's best for me to have my money back, but he can't give it back to me until next week after he sells them to get some cash in, he is also asking me if he can get them collected from here and sent to the person who buys them.
> I don't have a problem with him keeping them here for a bit, but what I do have a problem with is him not paying me till next week. What aload of bullshit, he could pay by credit card ffs.
> 
> I dont particularly want to start a case because he has been quite fair until now. Also I would have to ship them back and wait until he confirms receipt before I get my money no?
> ...


Great, so someone else gets ripped off too :roll:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Just sent him a message saying I'll start a dispute if he don't refund me :roll:


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

Oh dear... 
if by any slim chance you paid by Pay Pal with your funding source as credit card, you do have 90 days to initate a charge back with your bank... You only have 45 days from the date of receipt to open a not as described dispute via eBay, or if you do the dispute via pay pal , then it is 45 days from the date you sent payment.

Like you say though (despite him selling you some skanky alloys), the communication seems to have been fair, just don't let the seller buy too much time in 'sorting his funds out'.



> What aload of bullshit, he could pay by credit card ffs.


Absolutely, regardless of whether he has anything in his Pay Pal or not, he can and should still refund you immediately, he must have a back up funding souce on the account such as a card or bank details to transfer from (as this is a requirement of having a pay pal account if you're selling because pay pal need a way to take your fees off you if there's no money in the pay pal account...)

Good luck...


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I did Pay by paypal,

If I don't hear from him tonight I will take action, so you are saying I should go straight through paypal and not eBay?


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

Yep, I would say to go with Pay Pal if you really want to open a dispute.

Before you can open a dispute you have to agree that you have given the seller the chance to resolve the problem first. You can say that you have done this as you've contacted him and he's accepted that there's a problem with the wheels and he's agreed to do you a full refund; but only on his own terms: to wait til he has the funds and to keep wheels to get picked up to go direct to the next unsuspecting buyer (to save him postage costs)

Make sure you have copies of any emails or messages between you and the seller as you may need to upload these.

The seller has to respond within a certain period of time, and if they don't (or if you are not happy with their response, for example they could say your claim is untue, or they could offer a PART refund), then you can then escalate the dispute to a claim. If you get to the escalation stage, you will have to send the wheels back and pay the return carriage costs, which you will not able to get back (you would just get a refund for the original amount paid which includes the shipping). 
However, you might not even get to the escalation stage though, as the seller can reply to the dispute to say they'll accept a return (but you still have the postage to pay for sending them back  )

So it's a tough one really, do you wait for him to refund them and have them collected like he's said, or do you open the dispute and get landed with the return carriage...? :? hmmm...??


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

The buyers are equally as bad as the sellers on ebay, I recently sold a motorised golf trolley which I no longer used and which had a broken battery but was in perfect working order apart from that, I clearly explained the model and year of it and that it did not include a battery, The guy who won the auction didn't ask any questions about it during the auction, but once he recieved it I got an email saying he wanted a refund because it did not suit the battery which he had, I refused because the item was exactly as described and my listing clearly stated no refunds he then proceeded to leave me a terrible negative feedback about how poor condition the item was and various other lies, he also emailed me saying he was going to bid on all my other items and leave bad feedback I reported to ebay that I wanted the feedback removed and sent them the emails which he sent me but they done nothing :evil: :evil:


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

andytt180 - That sucks: go to this link - http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dl ... *g3%605a27 and put his user id in, that way he'll be blocked from bidding on any of your items ever again

If this doesn't work, try this page: http://contact.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI. ... merSupport

I would also apply to eBay to get the negative removed and report the buyer for threatening to maliciously bid and then leave negative feedback on your other items, this is against eBay policy and he ought to have his account suspended for this...


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

andytt180- sorry, just re-read that you did apply for feedback removal- get on the phone to them and ask them again (it's a free phone number, but will take some trawling through the help section to find it)


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

He's got back to me and says he'll give me a refund by tomorrow evening, apologising again


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well just incase it does not appear...don't hold your breath waiting bud


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

donnaw said:


> andytt180 - That sucks: go to this link - http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dl ... *g3%605a27 and put his user id in, that way he'll be blocked from bidding on any of your items ever again
> 
> If this doesn't work, try this page: http://contact.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI. ... merSupport
> 
> I would also apply to eBay to get the negative removed and report the buyer for threatening to maliciously bid and then leave negative feedback on your other items, this is against eBay policy and he ought to have his account suspended for this...


Thanks for the advice but I tried reporting it to ebay but they done nothing and as far as im aware his accounts still active, its just annoying that I had my 100% feedback spoiled by some twat and as a seller you can't even leave negative feedback to buyers any more :evil:

Hope all turns out well with the wheels JNmercury


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Thankyou all, sure it will be alright, the guy has quite alIot of pOsitivie feedback.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

refund issued!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> refund issued!


excellent news


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

andyTT180 said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > refund issued!
> ...


Yes it was a bit of a relief to be honest, I had a feeling he would go quiet once I opened a case and milk the system to hold into my money as long as he could.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

good weekend coming up then........wd on the result!!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

gazzer1964 said:


> good weekend coming up then........wd on the result!!


Thanks, off to mk bowl tomorrow to see foo fighters and other half has been away since wednesday so home alone


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > good weekend coming up then........wd on the result!!
> ...


(get the porn on) wink wink


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

> refund issued!


Brill!


----------

